# SJ Team Final, starting now



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

Excited!

Who's here?


----------



## Morgan123 (6 August 2012)

me!!

Stupid question - i was away all weekend and I'm at work so don't have time to work out the olympics website scoreboard thing (or at least can't find it easily!) - is this the final and how are we getting on?!?


----------



## Boxers (6 August 2012)

8 teams qualified. GB is lying joint 2nd place along with 3 others.

Everyone seems to be on the thread in Competition Riders so am heading off there.


----------



## jessdarcy (6 August 2012)

This looks like a really tricky course!!


----------



## catwithclaws (6 August 2012)

wat a round by nick and big star, what a big star he is!!!


----------

